# Food Mill



## jimbo (Sep 2, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good quality food mill?   Thanks


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 7, 2004)

It's not the most expensive but it looks a lot like what my X (Brooklyn Italian) had and probably what I'm going to get:

http://www.chefscatalog.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=cprod2920113


----------

